# How do you describe your phone cases?



## mmm55 (Oct 20, 2014)

I make phone cases -- the rubber and plastic ones with the aluminum insert glued to the back. The problem is, I don't know quite what to call them to distinguish them from the other types of cases available on the market. I'm looking for a concise yet descriptive term that lets potential buyers know what they are getting. As a comparison, I think the terms "3D" and "full-wrap" are pretty descriptive for the vacuum sublimated cases. But what to call the ones with the aluminum inserts? Do you call them "2D," which sounds kind of "flat"? Or do you call them "insert" cases, which might get confused with those that have interchangeable inserts? Funny thing is, it doesn't seem like the suppliers like Coastal and Conde know what to call them either (they really don't name them at all). So what do you folks call them? Throw some ideas out for discussion.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I just call them phone cases with the designs on the back only. The sides will be the color of the case (black, white, etc). IMO, I don't think customers really know what we mean when we say 3D vs 2D. When I describe my 3D cases, I call them a full design wrap around the sides of the case. I always make sure to have some product samples for folks to look at if the need further clarification.


----------

